
Google's de-radicalization program for extremists - Joof
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/07/google-program-to-deradicalize-jihadis-will-be-used-for-right-wing-american-extremists-next/
======
oneloop
Google's propaganda program. It's OK because they're terrorists, and if you
don't agree you're the terrorist.

I imagine that this has always been part of the roadmap of Google's cosy
relationship with the us gov

~~~
otaviokz
Well put mate. It's just too convenient to experiment/develop manipulation of
people's perception of reality in such a context (ISIS). Who can complain
about it without risking being called a which, oops, a terrorist?

------
atombath
Very interesting. I was wondering when the internet would get some smart
propaganda. Never thought it'd come through third-party cookies but it makes
sense given the pervasive networks. Their identifiers are as powerful as SSNs
at this point.

Screw ISIS and abortion-center bombers obviously, but how far will this be
taken? How great would it be if a climate group changed all the ads on a
republican website to point to facts? What if the opposite occurred? =/ In the
end this is a worrisome capability. Luckily, Google promises to do no evil!
(/s)

We've officially reached the point that if I check out some crazy conspiracy
theories I'm on an (advertising) targeting list.

~~~
otaviokz
Yep! Now they have an excuse to target you for the crime of... curiosity.

~~~
atombath
Satiate your curiosity while you still can!

www.chemtrailsaredemonic.org

------
gjolund
Horrible idea.

The last thing I want is a bunch of SV SJW's having an official capacity to
manipulate people.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The last thing I want is a bunch of SV SJW's having an official capacity to
> manipulate people.

The "official capacity" here is called freedom of speech. Is that really what
you object to when it is extended to people you don't agree with, or do you
object to them having the resources to make effective use of that freedom?

------
placeybordeaux
So instead of showing recommended videos to try and increase their profit they
are trying to show videos to influence other's political/social opinions.

I'd argue that one of these is rather unexpected and is yet another case of a
tech company acting in the media/journalism space and not as a telecom/service
provider.

~~~
drewrv
If their products are used for recruiting violent extremists, that could hurt
profits in a number of ways (bad PR, government regulation, etc). Sounds like
a win-win.

------
jjawssd
In other words, Google's censorship program. For the 21st century. Behold!

~~~
atombath
Censorship? Not really. You were close though, it's targeted propaganda.

~~~
jjawssd
The quantity of propaganda will be so large that it will drown out all other
content. This is already happening with CTR shills being paid to spam Twitter,
Reddit, and 4chan with anti-Trump propaganda. What is this if not censorship
via non-traditional means?

[http://archive.is/IxsAt](http://archive.is/IxsAt)

------
ninju
Typo in your title...you mean ext _r_ emists (missing the _r_ )

------
carsongross
The more you tighten your grip, the more rare pepes will slip through your
fingers.

------
slantaclaus
The only way I can think that this can backfire, is that this in itself is the
type of conspiracy that the far-right talks about.

